# Home made hyd shop press



## aametalmaster (Sep 25, 2010)

I needed to push out some new bearings and the shop up the street wanted 40 bucks. I had started this press 15 or so years ago but never welded it together. So i spent an evening doing the finish welding and another night on the lathe making the parts to hold a hyd jack. I used a 6 ton that was on hand but 10 ton would be better. I also custom make driveshafts and always need to push out U joints...Bob


----------

